# 2.1 Surround Problem



## TK-H (Oct 13, 2011)

I recently purchased an Asus Xonar D1 Sound card to use with my Logitech Speakers.  The surround was working perfect until I moved my pc from my brothers to my own home.  For some reason the left speaker does not emit any sound.  It is completely hooked up but what is happening is the right speaker is producing both the right channel and the left channel, essentially becoming the left speaker.  I've tried everything I can to try and fix the problem but have had no luck, can anyone maybe help me with this conundrum?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 13, 2011)

have you checked the cables?
some speakers err come from cables try to replug and check it again


----------



## Jetster (Oct 13, 2011)

Its most likely a cable or its not plugged in all the way (Ive done this) Test the jack with some good headphones


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 13, 2011)

try re-seating the sound card. the travel from house to house could vibrate it out of place.


----------



## TK-H (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, all the cables are in place, yes the speakers are working, and yes the card is plugged in all the way.  I'm getting both left and right channels, but they're both comnig through the right speaker, not the right and left as it should be.  The speakers work on my brothers computer but not mine.  I've tried everything and I don't know what else to try and do.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you try headphones? It does the same thing?


----------



## TK-H (Oct 15, 2011)

Plugged in headphones, works completely fine.  I don't understand why the left channel is being routed to the right speaker though, I've tried balancing and everything but can't seem to make anything work that way.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 15, 2011)

did you try reinstalling the drivers?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you've tried the speakers on another system and it works, then most likely it has something to do either with your software/hardware on your rig. Try taking the Xonar out and use the mobo sound card to see if it works, that should help determine if its your drivers/software etc.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 15, 2011)

So you tried the speaker on another system and they work.  (speaker ok)

You plugged in head phones and they work fine  (computer OK) 

So it has to be an Intermittent Problem so most likely its in the cord test the speakers again on another system and jiggle the cord


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 15, 2011)

it is the pc, click on the sound icon, right click on the correct playback device and hit configure speakers. select the correct type


----------



## TK-H (Oct 15, 2011)

I've already tried configuring the speakers and it still plays the left channel through my right speaker when I click the left speaker icon.  I've reinstalled the drivers and still nothing, the motherboard does the exact same thing.  It worked perfectly until I transported it, is there any program that could be causing it to do this?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 15, 2011)

TK-H said:


> I've already tried configuring the speakers and it still plays the left channel through my right speaker when I click the left speaker icon.  I've reinstalled the drivers and still nothing, the motherboard does the exact same thing.  It worked perfectly until I transported it, is there any program that could be causing it to do this?



if you know the L analog out and L satellite are working then I suggest reinstalling Windows...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 15, 2011)

TK-H said:


> Plugged in headphones, works completely fine.  I don't understand why the left channel is being routed to the right speaker though, I've tried balancing and everything but can't seem to make anything work that way.



This doesn't make sense?

If the headphones work fine. Why is the left channel coming through the right speaker?  

There not fine? or are they?


----------

